

The Customer Is Not Always Right - Mint Blog - mef
http://www.mint.com/blog/trends/customer-is-not-always-right-02032011/

======
rhizome
The company isn't, either. I've been waiting for Mint to kick me off their
site for ages, yet all I get are emails with a subject line of "ACTION
REQUIRED" asking me to log in once in a while or update my bank info. I have
not logged into Mint for at least a year but this has been going on for at
least four months, so I'm thinking it's not actually required.

You may not think this is such a big deal in the grand scheme of things, and
you'd be right, but when the company posts blogs like this and plays a "Garsh,
we're just a little old banksite" card, I get the feeling they want to be
trusted and taken at face value. However, my experience is that they're just
using a basic customer retention act and that it has nothing to do with
reality, just like their "ACTION REQUIRED" emails.

